# Sobremesa exclusivo para jugar Poker.



## jodacaco (23 Nov 2020)

*Quiero mi presupuesto en*: Coolmod, Aussar, PCComponentes,
*El uso que le daré al equipo o programas que utilizaré será*: Poker y software necesarios (Multitarea). Para usos de ofimática tengo el portátil a mayores.
*Mi presupuesto máximo a invertir para todo el conjunto es de* ...500-800 Euros
*¿Quiero montaje de equipo:* SI
*¿Necesito sistema operativo incluido?* NO.. Pillare OEM
*Deseo una torre de tamaño y aspecto*... Discreta
*La calidad gráfica *que me gustaría es... Normal, no soy gamer
¿Voy a hacer *Overclock*?...NO
¿Voy a hacer *SLI/Crossfire*?...NO
¿Quiero periféricos?...
Necesito los siguientes periféricos...
Tengo un monitor con la siguiente resolución y el modelo es... TV LG 45 pulgadas 1920 1080

Hola a todos.. Vengo al foro porque realmente soy un completo analfabeta en informática, tengo pensado comprar un ordenador en breves, pero me surgen un montón de dudas, acudí a un foro donde te realizan un presupuesto a medida en una pagina llamada el chapuzasinformatico.

*Me recomendaron esto:*

AMD Ryzen 7 2700X 4.30 Ghz Socket AM4 Boxed - Procesador

MSI B450M MORTAR MAX Socket AM4 - Placa Base

MSI GeForce GT 1030 2GH LP OC 2GB GDDR5 - Tarjeta Gráfica

Kingston HyperX Predator 16GB (2x8GB) 3200 Mhz (PC4-25600) CL16 - Memoria DDR4

Western Digital Black SN750 500GB NVMe SSD PCI Express 3.0 - Disco Duro M.2

Cooler Master MWE Gold 650 80 Plus Gold 650W Modular - Fuente/PSU

NOX Hummer ZX Negro - Caja/Torre

TP-Link Archer T5E AC1200 Wi-Fi Bluetooth 4.2 PCIe - Tarjeta Red

Montaje / Configuración / Testeo / Garantía 2 años

*TOTAL 740 Euros*


La segunda opción que barajo es la de un ordenador reacondicionado en Amazon, dejare link





						HP Elite 8300 - Ordenador de sobremesa (Intel Core i7-3770, 32GB de RAM, Disco SSD 240GB + 500GB HDD, Lector DVD,Grafica 2GB HDMI, WiFi, Windows 10 Pro ES 64) - Negro (Reacondicionado) : Amazon.es: Informática
					

HP Elite 8300 - Ordenador de sobremesa (Intel Core i7-3770, 32GB de RAM, Disco SSD 240GB + 500GB HDD, Lector DVD,Grafica 2GB HDMI, WiFi, Windows 10 Pro ES 64) - Negro (Reacondicionado) : Amazon.es: Informática



					www.amazon.es
				




Marca    HP
Fabricante    Hp
Dimensiones del paquete    47.5 x 41 x 16.3 cm; 8.24 kilogramos
Fabricante del procesador    Intel
Tipo de procesador    Core i7 3770
Velocidad del procesador    3.4 GHz
Capacidad de la memoria RAM    32 GB
Tipo de memoria del ordenador    DDR3 SDRAM
Capacidad del disco duro    240 GB
Descripción del disco duro    SSD
Interfaz del disco duro    Serial ATA
Plataforma de Hardware    PC
Sistema operativo    Windows 10 Professional
Peso del producto    8.24 kg

*Total 506 Euro*

Vengo al foro para que me ayudéis a tomar una decisión acertada, realmente el ordenador lo quiero para poker y software de poker, para otras cosas tengo a mayores la portátil con la que juego actualmente.

Si hay alguien que controlara muchísimo también me podría ayudar elaborando un presupuesto a medida en coolmod.com por ejemplo.
En cuanto a lo que quiero gastar, pues máximo 800 euros, pero realmente si por 400 o 500 o 600, puedo hacer un ordenador muy optimo para lo que realmente lo quiero mejor que mejor, quiero comprar el mejor ordenador posible para lo que realmente necesito. No soy gamer ni necesito una tarjeta de video ultramegaguay. Por eso explico lo del dinero, me da igual gastarme los 800 euros pero por algo que realmente necesite, si cuesta menos lo que realmente necesito bienvenido sea.

Muchas gracias a todos y espero haberme explicado bien lo que necesito. Me gustaría leer vuestras opiniones


Indagando por internet conseguí esto, lo dejo como referencia.
*ORDENADOR DE MESA PARA JUGAR A POKER EN 2020*
Las características principales que tenemos que analizaremos son estas:


Uso que le daremos. Sí, sabemos que estás aquí buscando un PC para grindar pero puede que también tengas que utilizar para trabajar, para la uni o para jugar. Hablaremos de todo ello.



Velocidad del microprocesador. Es importante, mucho pero tampoco tendremos que irnos a los top de AMD o Intel. Con los de su gama media tipo i5 de Intel tendremos suficiente.Lo que si tendremos que ver es que tengan una GPU o tarjeta gráfica integrada(la gama media lo trae la mayoría). Con esto es suficiente para poker y te ahorras poner una gráfica dedicada y esos euros lo inviertes en RAM, SSD o un mejor monitor.



Memoria RAM. No nos engañemos, con 8GB son suficiente si el resto de los componentes acompañan. También es cierto que mejor 16GB pero eso dependerá del presupuesto. No hace falta que te vuelvas loco con el tema del DUAL channel o con la latencia ni la velocidad ya que si compras un ordenador montado decente no podrás elegir y será suficiente.



Disco duro. SSD. Importantísimo. A en 2020 no compraría un PC para grindar sin un SSD para el So y el resto de aplicaciones tipo PT4.



Tarjeta gráfica para poker. Realmente no es necesaria para poker. La gráfica dedicada de un i5 medio moverá los gráficos de las mesas aún estando jugando multilobby.



Placa base: En un ordenador montado es importante, más que la placa en sí, las salidas que tenga. Especialmente las de video y si quieres conectar varios monitores. En ete caso si tiene un HDMI y un DVI será más que suficiente para el 90% de los casos.


----------



## juanvi (23 Nov 2020)

Ni juego ni tengo idea sobre todo el software que se utiliza conforme vas avanzando pero... Entra en esta página y lee estos dos hilos:





						Ordenador para Póker | Preguntas y Respuestas | PokerStrategy.com - Foro de poker
					

CristianBatistuta: Estaba pensando en tomarme el Póker ya más en serio y empezar a estudiar los contenidos de esta web. Ahora mismo ando con un portátil




					es.pokerstrategy.com
				








						Pc para jugar? | Preguntas y Respuestas | PokerStrategy.com - Foro de poker
					

jhonsaider: Buenas compañeros, la pregunta es simple, actualmente juego con un pc portátil que tiene ya unos años y va bastante mal cuando multitableo y




					es.pokerstrategy.com
				




Si es por gastar lo menos posible un i3 10100 o un Ryzen 3 3200G te sirve con su gráfica integrada + 2x4gb ram + ssd 240gb. 
Ese i3 tiene mismos núcleos pero doble hilos de procesamiento .
Y la frase que más me ha gustado de esos hilos: "con un pc senillo tienes para empezar... de primeras ni vas a multitablear tanto ni vas a tener una gran base de datos, por lo que no necesitas una gran máquina. 
*Una vez empieces a hacer banca ya puedes cambiar de máquina...*"

Si es ese tu caso podría ser algo así por  *426,79 €*

Subiendo un escalón, i5-10400 con 6 núcleos y 12 hilos de procesamiento + 2x8gb ram + ssd 500gb por  *547,78 €*


----------



## FerentZ (23 Nov 2020)

Aqui tienes https://www.pccomponentes.com/configurador/1b022e270


----------

